# Now Available! ANDRO HARD by Muscle Gelz



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2017)

*ANDRO HARD* *GET HARD NOW!*

*Topical Muscle Enhancement Gel*
+ Muscle Hardness
+ Strength & Vascularity
+ Bloat Reduction
+ Libido & Aggression

*Active Ingredients: *

50mg Super R-Andro
50mg Super EPI-Andro




*GET HARD NOW!*


----------



## CHEZ (Feb 3, 2017)

Cant wait to try this stuff out!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 3, 2017)

One of the best Body recomp products of all time.

Love this stuff. High dosed I prefer this over Var.  (800mgs ED) on this stuff is miraculous.  Shows midsection like none other.


----------



## CHEZ (Feb 3, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> One of the best Body recomp products of all time.
> 
> Love this stuff. High dosed I prefer this over Var.  (800mgs ED) on this stuff is miraculous.  Shows midsection like none other.



Sweet man thanks Wes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm thinking this would be awesome gift for my pops. He had shoulder surgery little more than a month ago. Recovery has been extremely slow. He's 67, still works full time for the post office, & is extremely active. From spring to fall each year,  he rides 20-40 miles a day on his $6000 shimano bike. He hits the gym once or twice a week, but he's mainly all about riding. He currently uses TRT gel (legally), but it doesn't really seem to be helping his Test levels. I've talked to him about switching over to pinning instead, but he won't mess with that until he can get back up on his bike.. 

I'm thinking maybe this could give him that extra kick, "psyci " food, along with the rest of benefits? Any input or ideas on this would be appreciated..

Also, I see its 8oz bottle. Says 3-4 pumps of gel preworkout. Anyone know how many pumps per bottle?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 4, 2017)

BadGas said:


> I'm thinking this would be awesome gift for my pops. He had shoulder surgery little more than a month ago. Recovery has been extremely slow. He's 67, still works full time for the post office, & is extremely active. From spring to fall each year,  he rides 20-40 miles a day on his $6000 shimano bike. He hits the gym once or twice a week, but he's mainly all about riding. He currently uses TRT gel (legally), but it doesn't really seem to be helping his Test levels. I've talked to him about switching over to pinning instead, but he won't mess with that until he can get back up on his bike..
> 
> I'm thinking maybe this could give him that extra kick, "psyci " food, along with the rest of benefits? Any input or ideas on this would be appreciated..
> 
> Also, I see its 8oz bottle. Says 3-4 pumps of gel preworkout. Anyone know how many pumps per bottle?



Label says 50mgs of androsterone and epiandro per serving for a total of 100mgs.  8 ounces= 236 mL.  So my guess is that each pump is 1mL?  236 pumps.

It would be ideal for someone older who has low levels. I have seen alot of men use this exact product, only in oral form for HRT style effects. It has great benefits for mood and libido for me as well.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 4, 2017)

Your logic makes sense to me bro.. Thank you. So 2 bottles will last him a while then. 

Thanks for the feedback.. Much appreciated.



WesleyInman said:


> Label says 50mgs of androsterone and epiandro per serving for a total of 100mgs.  8 ounces= 236 mL.  So my guess is that each pump is 1mL?  236 pumps.
> 
> It would be ideal for someone older who has low levels. I have seen alot of men use this exact product, only in oral form for HRT style effects. It has great benefits for mood and libido for me as well.


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Mar 10, 2017)

Ordered a bottle earlier today.


----------

